# What's Your Winter LSP?



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OK, its that time again... Autumn is here judging by the leaves coming off the trees and I've now finished the winter prep on my cars.

I thought it might be interesting and helpful to see what everyone is doing for winter LSP's this year, and to also give us a reference for the numerous "_what shall I use for winter?_" threads we always get 

I'll start - something different for me this year for a change:

Carlack 68 AIO - Megs #16

The #16 stood up to some serious abuse during some decontamination on a car Epoch and I did, so I thought it would be good to see how it lasts compared to the FK1000 I used last year. It was quick and done in 2 hours with machine application of the Carlack. I try not to re-wax my cars until spring now, so apart from some maintenance with DG AW or OCW this will have to last.

What is everyone else using?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Megs #16 / FK1000p for the everyday cars...

dodo SN for the XKR... soon to be updated with Gloss it Concorso (bought it back in March and still not had the chance to use it......:wall

:thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Last year i was all over Colli #915, this year i think it will be FK on my Wifes Swift Sport and Megs #16 on my Red ST


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

Turtle Wax Extreme Paste....better than most people think!

Damo


----------



## hamzamian (Aug 10, 2009)

My Car: EZ Creme Glaze then FK1000 and Dodo Purple Haze
Wife's Car: Car Lack 68 + FK1000 (yet to do this)
Sister's Car: Car Lack 68 + FK1000 + 476s

I'm curious to see how well each car does over winter actually....


----------



## wozza-vrs (Apr 8, 2008)

My Fabia was treated with Colly 915 then Purple haze then red mist. Im not sure how it will get on during winter but we will see how it goes!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

I generally wash the cars and top-up/re-do LSP on my cars throughout the winter month. My cousins Heated garage and ONR help ;-). Although with an ONR wash and Optiseal taking less than 30 minutes. I hope winter will not affect my cleaning regime this year.

But I will be using Z ymol Titanium next week after a long time since my last use of it. Prepped with HD-Cleanse :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Will be doing it next month and thinking to use what I have so AG SRP+EGP+HDW (same as last year). Tempted to get some FK1000P though!


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

I will be trying 2 combos this year

My car fk1000p + werkstat acylic (a few coats)

Girlfriends car dodo nfs + meguiars #16

Will see which one holds out the most :buffer:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mines got poli-seal, blackhole and 2x FK1000P - Hoping to last until the warmer weather comes back in March/April!


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

~Why are you lot putting on FK1000 then a wax on top of that??

I thought FK was a wax sealent anyway so no need to put something over the top??


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to give my car a once over with Menz 85RD to prep the paint, then probably go for EZ Glaze & FK1000P, with a topup of Vics concours about January if the pot hasn't frozen 

S


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

well our car was done over the weekend, lime prime on a menz finishing pad and dodo juice doublewax applied 

Daniel


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Either #16 or 915, not sure yet!


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Gloss-it concourso and colly 476s, with a quick Z8 wipedown after. Just to see what the concourso looked like when topped with wax really. It looks really good on my Ebony Black Audi, looks nice and dark with plenty of flake aswell


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

BH Auto Balm on the 330 (should it fail to sell, although it won't be getting used too much this winter)

Either 476 or AB on the Octy

Probably get some opti-seal to try on the new arrival....


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

3 coats of FK1000P.


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Jet Seal 109 + Collinite 845
(maybe some Rainforest Rub just for fun)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mine was AG HD last winter, robust looks good so does it's job well, may try RG42 and P21s 100% this time round.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I shall go back to my old fave Zaino :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

For me it will be a quick once over with Zaino ZPC-Fusion via DA to boost the gloss and remove any minor swirling, just to try it out as its new and I've not used it as yet. A coat of Zaino AIO then one coat of Z5 and then X2 coats of Z2 to top off. Maintained with Zaino Z6, Z8 and Z7 shampoo. When that runs out I may plunge for some Duragloss 901 :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Its was going to be Jeffs Werkstatt but decided against that very quickly and going to go for Nanolex.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

My winter technique is the same as I use all year round, Colli 845 - so my car will still be wearing this ( a couple of coats should do).

For the parents cars though, I've convinced them to buy Opti Seal, I really like the idea of a WOWA product for these, I don't have the time to wash prep and wax (twice) a Mazda 3 and 6.

They'll both probably get a coat of SRP via rotary first.


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

i did my prep a couple of weeks back - APC all over, thorough foam and wash, SRP, black hole, then a coat of Z Carbon.

so i'll just be topping up with Z carbon again in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

Well...we have real winter here 100miles south from arctic circle so my choice for silver saab will be Meguiars NXT 2.0, Poorboys White Diamond glaze + Dodo Diamond White.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Carlack68 NSC + current favorite FK1000P 

It's going to be first use for both for me but hoping to last from October to February, otherwise RedMist will be my topper


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Carlack NSC and Z Vintage for me - should last well


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

4 layers of vintage so far this week 

nanolex for the rims

but i dont think my car will be seeing much of the cold :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I was ment to detail my van in spring, so it looked good for the summer, never happened, just to busy, then that got pushed to doing it in the summer, again never got around to it, all its had for the last 8-12 months IIRR, is a wash  oooh the shame, but i do use a drop of red mist every now n again to make it "look" good. its not tho, its a swirled mess (not compaired to some of the cars we see but for my own car its grim) im determined to do it before the winter sets in, i might just give Mike next week to spend on it and have done with it, chances are he will put Jeffs on there cos its easy to top up and he knows that will be his job lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a base coat of Zaino AIO (A very good product well worth the money) and 3 coats of ZFX'ed Z5.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nothing for mine  Z2 still like the day it was applied in june, cars done 3 miles since then and wont do anymore till summer 2010, garaged 24/7 so no need for another LSP yet 

the wifes car will more than likely see either 915 or no16


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i shall be still using BOS i think...im to bone idle i could of put some FK on before but thoguht sod it...


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

2x Jestseal & 2x Colli 915 on mine, FK1000p on the wheels.
2x FK1000p on the wifes.
Both topped up with CG Speedwipe (love this product)


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

FK1000p all over


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

Audi is 1.5 weeks old - so far one coat of SRP, two coats of Harly wax in quick succession. Washed weekly with Dodo SN and dried off using AG Aqua Wax.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

Dont know yet, not made my mind up.

Just put fk1000p on today, that might get removed for something else.

GFs is same, just not made my mind up.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Gave the Mazda a once over with Menz FF on the DA a couple of weeks ago, tried LPL for the 1st time (very oily!) and followed it up with 2 layers of Colly 915. Wheels had 2 layers of PB Wheel sealant...:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Britemax #5 on my dads car (one coat so far with another two to follow hopefully) and Duragloss #105 (three coats) on my fiesta


----------



## MrO (Jun 18, 2009)

just got some FK1000p(thanks CYC!) for my saab 9-3, hopefully i will apply it this weekend weather permitting


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

fk1000p, should be arriving friday i hope. will put it on in two coats on monday or tuesday weather permitting..


----------



## aron147 (Sep 5, 2009)

fk1000p + collinite 845 on my dad's
collinite 845+natty's red on GF's car
fk1000p + rubbish original + rubbish juiced on my own

all prepped with menzerna polishes


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

My car will be getting a coat of Colli 476 and my wifes will be wearing some Megs #16. :thumb:


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

think mine will be wearing Dodo juice LP, FK1000p X2 then Supernatural X2


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Dodo LPL + 2 layers of Collinite 476 + every few weeks a layer of Poorboy's QD+ carnauba detailingspray.
Not a lot of different products to avoid bonding issues.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

2 layers of FK1000P should do it for me!

Although I'm very tempted just to use 2 layers of Supernatural instead and see how that goes.


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I need to repolish mine but if I run out of time il strip it back, srp ex-p sealent or blitz spray, then 2-3 layers of collinite 476.

Unsure what to protect it with, I have red mist, megs last touch and some fk speedwipe... Any advice???!!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

kingtheydon said:


> I need to repolish mine but if I run out of time il strip it back, srp ex-p sealent or blitz spray, then 2-3 layers of collinite 476.
> 
> Unsure what to protect it with, I have red mist, megs last touch and some fk speedwipe... Any advice???!!


I think you'll find that the Collinite 476S is doing all the protecting you'll be needing!

I would use Red Mist over Colli due to potential solvents in the RM disolving the wax. Plenty for you to read up on if you're interested 

S


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Will look to use either Colli 845 or 476S on my company car over a prep of CK Pink mix (RMG & VMHG 50/50 by da).

My own car has only done about 1000 miles since I corrected it in April and protected with 2 coats of Dodo SN. Car is garaged 24/7 and only comes out on sunny Sundays. I will just apply an extra coat of SN after a thorough wash & dry which should see it through to Spring 2010.

Finding time is the main problem!


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Links??  yes I'm not brainy enough to search this place yet


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

ill be putting ag hd again this year it managed 6 months last year through the winter an was still going strong when replaced it with bos, the car needs some correction work doing now but i dont see the point through the winter months ill probably go over it with some lp then correct it fully just before the show season :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be topping up my Werkstat Jett - probably another 2 or 3 layers but want to do som correction on some door scratches my youngest gave me as a present first :lol:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Winter prep will be: clay, Carlack NSC, Carlack LLS and two coats of Collinite 476S.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Opti Seal again, 3-4 coats and that will see them through the winter. May put some collies 476 on as I have a tub to be used up.


----------



## truss (May 4, 2009)

i need a bit of help with this one, think i might get some FK1000/collinite 476s as it seems to be the weapon of choice for you lot. what should i put underneath? polish then glaze like black hole followed by wax? any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Already got FK1000 on the wife's black Verso.

Thinking of going for BH AB on my dark red Focus.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

black hole, jetseal 109 and two coats of collinite 915 for me


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Jetseal, and maybe a coat of Bilt Hamber, plus two layers of Collinite 915. The man above has class


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

truss said:


> i need a bit of help with this one, think i might get some FK1000/collinite 476s as it seems to be the weapon of choice for you lot. what should i put underneath? polish then glaze like black hole followed by wax? any help would be appreciated!


Yeah sounds right. I used Autoglym Super Resin Polish followed by 2 coats of FK1000p on the wifes car.

Mine was machine polised, glazed (EZ Creme), 2 coats of Jetseal followed by 2 coats of Colli 915.

What products do you already own?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Will be Acrylic Werkstatt on the wife's Civic, couple more layers and we should be good for the winter.

As for mine I have no clue at all :lol:, far too many options. It was FK1000p last year which after 3 layers probably would still be going strong now if I had got bored with not doing any waxing :thumb:

May try something like Z-AIO and then maybe Megs #16 or AG HD or SN or Z Conc's...... or.......

Decisions decisions...


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

Three layers of opti-seal and 2 layers of Optimum spray wax.  and same on my wife's car. FK 1000P on the wheels.

This will be the first time I've used Optimum products for the winter so time will tell how it works.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

AG SRP and FK1000P


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Car-Lack68 NSC for prep, as always.

Last year, I had Duragloss 601/105 on the white car and Collinite 845 on my black car. The important step to note with the Duragloss routine was the 601 sealant bonding agent.

Previous to that, it was followed on with Car-Lack68 LLS and topped with Collinite 476S on white and 915 on black.

This year, I'm going back to see how *ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal* fairs on my black car and it will be *Finish Kare 1000P* on my white car.


----------



## Rara (Sep 11, 2009)

This will be my first winter with my car and I want to treat it right!

What would be a good combo for a beginner? I have an orbital polisher that I am excited to put to use on the Volvo.:newbie:

2001 Volvo V70 T5


----------



## truss (May 4, 2009)

GSVHammer said:


> Yeah sounds right. I used Autoglym Super Resin Polish followed by 2 coats of FK1000p on the wifes car.
> 
> Mine was machine polised, glazed (EZ Creme), 2 coats of Jetseal followed by 2 coats of Colli 915.
> 
> What products do you already own?


after wash n clay, ive got SRP, some megs polish that isn't as good as SRP, poorboys BH, and nattys paste wax. the SRP and black hole work well, just don't think the nattys is up to the winter grime! may try the jetseal aswell


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

2x coats FK1000P should be ok for all seasons


----------



## truss (May 4, 2009)

cool, and it'll work ok with the black hole?


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

For me it'll be Carlack NSC / PB Black Hole / Carlack LLS then a couple of layers of Raceglaze '55. I've had the raceglaze a while and not had the chance to use it so really looking forward to giving it a go and see how it performs this winter.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

FK1000P & Megs 16 :thumb:


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

*Winter protection for me this year is Poorboys EX-P applied twice, then Collinite 476s layered over the top, the protection this gives is unreal, highly recommended!*


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

i always stick to my tried and trusted, that being js109 and colly 915, bomb proof protection:thumb:


----------



## stuart2588 (Oct 15, 2008)

Colli #915 for me again this year.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Same as my summer ones most likely... Collinite 476S, or Megs #16. Or Zymol Glasur which its currently wearing...


----------



## Ormy (May 12, 2007)

Gonna stick to the Vics Concours - it's my only wax!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Torn between a few layers of Britemax 5 or Heritage Wax on the Mini

Whichever one I don't use on mine will go on the wife's Focus.


----------



## Sackboy (Mar 19, 2009)

Colly 476s. Perfect winter wax!


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Gonna be going down the Zaino route, with regular Z8 top-ups 
Although, I'm currently sorting my Mum's car with some AG HD!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

One coat of Fk1000p topped with a coat of Supernatural for mine and my parents cars :thumb:


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

My car : Alfa 166 : m21 topped with m16 and UQW after each wash .
Wife's car : Lancia Ypsilon : Collinite476S and UQW after each wash .


----------



## AmoB (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm going to try Megs #16 this year for the first time. I've heard such good stories about it, I have to give it a try!


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

I dont change it just for the winter.

I'll typically use SN, but have been playing with optiseal lately and need to try fk1000p.


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

I've got a couple of coats of FK1000P on already, I might slap a coat of 915 over it.


----------



## joemaxi (May 24, 2009)

My New BOS!


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

SRP+EGP+915 on the black 206.

Full clay and machine in the spring as it was last machined in 2006 and needs it.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Project Awesome :thumb:


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Just finished putting on the 2nd layer of supernatural, should see me through to spring if I keep to the routine of ONR followed by redmist.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

3 coats of (swissvax) b.o.s then ill top up with another coat mid winter if the weather warms up one day .....


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Given the results of 'Big Horsebox' thread last year, I put 2 coats of 55 on 2 months ago which I am expecting to get me past Christmas.
That test posted its final report in mid-January having had the same early July initial application.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

2 coats of Zymol Vintage for me.

Last year I applied 8 coats (3x Z5, 3x Z2, 1x Z-CS) of Zaino sealants so I want to see if Vintage can withstand the same environments for a good 6 months of bad weather.

The Zymol certainly looks and beads fantastically tho...


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> Given the results of 'Big Horsebox' thread last year, I put 2 coats of 55 on 2 months ago which I am expecting to get me past Christmas.
> That test posted its final report in mid-January having had the same early July initial application.


that was a great thread ..bos was up there as far as decent durability . which made me decide to buy a tub...


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

just finished clay, SRP and coat off AG AquaWax.....

waiting for Dodo to arrive next week then get cpl coats off that on for the winter.


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

I've stuck to this combo for some time now and still love it, AG SRP followed by EGP and then topped with 915. When it's finished, you can actually feel that there is a coating on the car, IMO 915 is, pound for pound the best all rounder there is.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

martyp said:


> 2 coats of Zymol Vintage for me.
> 
> Last year *I applied 8 coats (3x Z5, 3x Z2, 1x Z-CS) *of Zaino sealants so I want to see if Vintage can withstand the same environments for a good 6 months of bad weather.
> 
> The Zymol certainly looks and beads fantastically tho...


Thats only 7 coats


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

My winter LSP is the same as my summer LSP 

Colli 476s :thumb:


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

My sisters Astra will be getting a few layers of werkstatt arcylic, as I've only used it on light metallics so far so I'm interested to see how it looks on a mid-blue metallic, plus I've just taken advantage of PB's BOGOF offer on Jett & Gloss. My mums X3 is wearing a couple of coats of Blackfire Wet Diamond, her VX220 has 2 coats of BOS, and my Dads Jag XF has just had a layer of Project Awesome applied, which I'll top with Gloss It Concorso at some point.
My Integra is currently wearing a coat of Concorso, but once I've given it a polish I'll be giving it a coat or two of Project Awesome, and maybe some Concorso for good measure.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

At the moment my car is wearing 2 coats of FK1000P and 2 coats of Dodo Supernatural. Holding up very well, but next time I have a week off college I may change it (I want to try some Zaino) or just do the same again.

Boredom and curiosity are terrible and expensive things :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like it'll be a clay, zymol cleaner wax then 2 layers of Meguiars #16 paste wax..

:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

is #16 a paste sealant like 1000P or a wax?

not much visibility of Colly 845, is it not rated? 

Considering putting something different on top of 1 coat of AG HDW?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

AG SRP first, follwed by 2 layers of FK1000p, wheels also FK1000P.
Halfords own brand Rainex type stuff:thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

As the company vehicle is a Land Rover it'll have steel areas covered with Autobalm and the body panels treated to GLARE with a couple of coats of FK1000 over the top. It's durable enough and coupled to the GLARE looks the dogs privates.

The chequer plate in the load bed gets a couple of coats of BRiLiANT and topped up over the winter with the Zeppelin detail spray.

FK1000 on the alloys.

Before all that though it's time to top up the waxoyl on the chassis...makes a nice mess.

The missuses car will get a GLARE treatment with Red Mist top ups.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mmm, looks like it'll be quite an effort

Clean
Clay
Clean again
Touch up/wetsand scratch/rotary out sand marks (cheers craig)
Halfords Pro Polish or something
Zymol Cleaner Wax
Megs #16 x 2
Megs endurance on tyres x 2
Trim all dressed

:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Thats only 7 coats


:lol:

I was never good with maths....


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Prob be FK1000 and colly 476s on the van this year should be pretty bullet proof....


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Probably going to be Bilthambers Autobalm which is what I've got in the cupboard.


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

2 coats of 476 then 2 coats of Titanium, topped off with z8. Did it this weekend


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Just applied a couple of layers of Dodo SN on my Golf over the past 2 days. Probably won't do more than 500 miles in it between now and April.
I plan to get a couple of layers of Colli 476s on the BMW. Maybe do this on Friday weather permitting. That does 400 miles per week so needs something pretty durable.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

FK1000p. I've moaned and *****ed about it before, but i'm hoping that i'll be pleasantly surprised over the coming months. 2 good coats on it yesterday, i've found the looks improve over the following 2 or 3 days. Looks mint already.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

On my Dad's mondeo I've put on a base of Redmist followed by a coat of Supernatural. Will be intrested to see how it will last. The last time it was waxed was Jan/Feb this year with a base of LP followed by SN. It is still beading in the rain but huge blobs as opposed to really nice tight beads when the SN was put on originally. It has been washed about once a month with previously with Poorboys S&W followed by Redmist and most recently with ONR followed by Redmist. Will be intresting to see how it lasts this time with Redmist as the base(copying the Diablo thread in which Dodo Juice guys helped out).


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

Colli 476 or Dodo SN is most likely for me. Last year used AG HD and some Swissvax during the summer months.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Poorboys BH, 2 layers of Jeff's AJT, followed by a layer of Supernatural for me.

Occasional layer of Rainforest Rub or Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition if it's warm enough.


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

anyone tried 2X FK1000p and 2X BOS on top?


----------



## robmx (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking at the replies on here and a lot of other threads, I was torn between fk1000p and Meg#16. 

In the end, my wallet ruled and I went for the Megs. Should hopefully be putting a few layers down at the weekend weather permitting.


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

Duragloss 111 , 105, 2 coats FK100P and Aquawax after each wash .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Ag srp + fk1000p


----------



## Valiserian (Jan 16, 2009)

3 coats of CG Speed Armor 357 :thumb:


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

I will try Megs #16. Hope it will last whole winter.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

The megs 16 is here.. will 2 layers of it hold up for 2-3 months?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> The megs 16 is here.. will 2 layers of it hold up for 2-3 months?


Did so for me :thumb:


----------



## dito (Jan 20, 2009)

guys, was wondering if the egp + collie 915 are good combination for winter ?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

kingtheydon said:


> ~Why are you lot putting on FK1000 then a wax on top of that?? I thought FK was a wax sealent anyway so no need to put something over the top??


I've used 2 coats of FK1000p topped with one coat of Harly Wax. The Harly
gives a warmer, less glassy finish than the sealant on its own. It's no more
than a personal preference on my "metallic mud" paint colour.










Regards,
Steve


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Werkstat Acrylic Jett.:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lowiepete said:


> I've used 2 coats of FK1000p topped with one coat of Harly Wax. The Harly
> gives a warmer, less glassy finish than the sealant on its own. It's no more
> than a personal preference on my "metallic mud" paint colour.
> 
> ...


I saw one of these parked outside a dealer when looking to buy a car, I have to admit to leaning around the corner to get a better look as I confused it at first glance with an Aston. Nice car mate, I think


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

The vRS is wearing BOS this winter for the first time, so we'll see how that pans out...


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Gollit nano plus(Klasse AIO),3-4 layers of Carlack LLS.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

robmx said:


> Looking at the replies on here and a lot of other threads, I was torn between fk1000p and Meg#16.
> 
> In the end, my wallet ruled and I went for the Megs. Should hopefully be putting a few layers down at the weekend weather permitting.


You won't be disapponted Rob, just remember to apply nice and thin! Swipe the applicator pad over the wax, then scrape off any excess on the lip of the tin. That should help with the application:thumb:


----------



## jimmyman (Apr 2, 2009)

whats victoria concours wax like as a lsp


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

jimmyman said:


> whats victoria concours wax like as a lsp


very good! had 3 layers on my car for 10 weeks and was still going strong when I took it off last week fr the winter prep, which is this time Collinite 845 x2 coats. Goes on and off a treat! Had some mad beading this week in the rain and then when the rain stopped the car dried itself as I was going down the motorway and looked like it had actualy been dried by hand, awesome!

Need to get 6 months out of this so can anyone recommend the best course for top ups - top up the wax, or use Last Touch when drying, or AG Express Wax (I have this), or maybe Dodo Red Mist - ideally something when the car has been washed etc, not wanting to do another big detail during the winter, plus with my wedding at the beginning of march and 3 weeks in Thailand there wont be any detailing happening in Feb or March next year!

Cheers


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

jimmyman said:


> whats victoria concours wax like as a lsp


Very good wax.

I currently use it on my focus RS, i replaced dodo purple haze with it and im not disapointed. It just melts onto the car so easy to apply thinly.

The FRS goes away for the winter however so the Audi coupe is covered in 2 layers of FK1000 as of this weekend. looks great!!!

As does my GF's punto and that had 1 coat applyed at least 2 months ago!!


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

I put the first coat of Collinite on the car this weekend, even using a thin coat it can be quite difficult to remove. Hopefully another coat and it will last most of the winter.


----------



## robmx (Feb 26, 2008)

Laid 2 coats of Megs #16 down after a quick polish with CK Vanilla Glaze at the weekend. Be interesting to see how it lasts.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I was going to use the Bilthamber Autobalm but after giving my Bravo good wash, clay and light polish with Meguiars Stage 1 paint cleaner I found a old lot of Supaguard I bought a few years ago to try out so slapped a couple of layers of this on and used the sponge to finisht the wheels off. Will be interest to see how it does over the winter although I only do about 5000 miles a year now so isn't likely to get a real hammering.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Did the other halfs Ibiza today, AG SRP + EGP as its not used very much and garaged when not in use, so should see me through with AG Aqua Wax after a wash to top up the protection.

Writeup to follow tomorrow from the full process.


----------



## Ville (Oct 16, 2008)

It's great to see that nearly everyone has applied at least three layers. Nevertheless, I try to get along with just AG SRP topped with one layer of Collinite 845 in Finnish winter conditions. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ville said:


> It's great to see that nearly everyone has applied at least three layers. Nevertheless, I try to get along with just AG SRP topped with one layer of Collinite 845. :thumb:


Had you also noticed that they may also complain of holograms?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Colly for me. 476S:thumb:


----------



## JJ. (Sep 28, 2009)

I put 2 layers of Colli 476s on my dads almera, I think that this is a good prep for incoming winter :thumb:

First layer was easy to put on and off, done whole car at once (it was quite cold so wax was curing longer)
Second layer, 2 days later was a bit different. Wax didn't come on so easy, I suppose because one layer was on and the paint was so smooth :argie:

I didn't saw beading actually, but dad said, that's fine :driver:

Few words about Colli 476s:
First wax ever, smells not so bad, but after a while I can be annoying. Easy on, easy off (really need a thin layer of it!), and we'll see for how long it can last..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

JJ. said:


> I put 2 layers of Colli 476s on my dads almera, I think that this is a good prep for incoming winter :thumb:
> 
> First layer was easy to put on and off, done whole car at once (it was quite cold so wax was curing longer)
> Second layer, 2 days later was a bit different. Wax didn't come on so easy, I suppose because one layer was on and the paint was so smooth :argie:
> ...


I find that I don't like the smell either, a bit solventy for my liking


----------



## JJ. (Sep 28, 2009)

After doing a car (washing, claying, polishing by hand and waxing) I'm washing up every applicator and cloth with yellow(?) soap.

Megs ScratchX 2.0 is going off easily from the foam pad, but Colli.. OMG, I have waxed hands for the rest of the day! :O


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

Last year I used Colli 476s which impressed me with its long beading performance, months longer than I expected to be honest.

This year I've prepared the surface better ( first time clay user and very pleased with results ! ) and Im using SRP then Colli 915 - the looks are far surperior to 476s IMO , so if the lifespan is excellent rather than the 476 super excellent I'm happy  

I plan to top it up every couple of months ish anyway.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Im gona sort out my winter protection real soon, already degreased, washed and clay the paint today but need to decide on what to put on out of the 3 LSP's I have currently;

Poorboy's Natty's wax
OCW
OS

Personally I think through experience with all that the Natty's actually gives the longest protection especially when layered (that maybe because I can see the wax still beading with Natty's as with OS it's hard to tell when its not sheeting that great) what do others think?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

3 layers of Opti Seal will easily outlast Natty's over Winter, especially with OCW top ups.

I'd go OOS myself, from what you have.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Reckon your right Russ, think I miss using my nattys thats all, esp the smell


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

The Merc will be getting HD cleanse with FK1000p as its **** and i need a durable sealant, i dont want to even wash the stupid car until springtime. The clio will be treated to HD cleanse with a decent wax such as Glasur or Carbon.


----------



## Mattywatsit (Oct 2, 2008)

Our main car got two coats of Finish Kare #1000P sealent followed by a coat of Finish Kare #2685 Pink Wax using Dodo Juice Lime Prime as a base. The Car now has a layer of Dodo Juice Red Mist and that will be topped up every other wash, the beading is immense as is the sheeting! 

Regards,
Matthew


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

I have 2 layers of FK1000p, and although impressed with the results, the beading isn't as good as what I witnessed with 915, not very uniform at all, disappointing I thought


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Collinite 476 with Red Mist on top for my Lupo.

For the gf's car it'll be Collinite 476 as wel. 

For the Megane it'll be a few layers of Dodo Orange Crush, Dodo Red Mist followed by a car cover and a garage.


----------



## TomW (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm going to keep maintaining cars in their current state until new garage get's built and I have space to prep and stuff properly. Then it'll be:

Seal grey 911 - Dodo LP, followed by at least two coats of SN and maintained with BTB wash and Red Mist. It's currently wearing this and has been since July and it is lasting well.

Black Range Rover sport -zaino z-aio, Z2 and/or Z5 topped with Z8 and maintained with Z7 and Z8. Currently wearing this mix and has been since August and this also wears well.

My spanking new phantom black Audi A6 Avant - only had a week and still wearing whatever rubbish the dealers put on it. Not decided whether to Dodo or Zaino it yet


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Although FK seems to be popular, I'll be sticking with my Opti-Seal. Couple or 3 layers should do it.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

I applied a layer of opti-seal earlier to my car (cant believe how little you need still) but it started raining about 1hr - 1hr 30 mins afterwards. Does these mean the rain may have and has interfered with the bonding process and will need re-applying??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm still yet to do mine, or decide what to use. Not going to bother with Vintage now.

I'm tempted to get some more Z2 as it's awesome as repelling dirt, but then Duragloss will probably be just as good. I also have the Jeffs kit, #16, 476S, 1000P - all the usual suspects.

Has anyone's protection given up already? :lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Duragloss is a good system and very easy to use. I have tried a layer of SRP then topped off with 105 and the results are pretty amazing. Couple of coats of 105 last a good three months easy. Plus it smells great out of the bottle


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't usually layer different LSPs, but after last year's beat down here in New England, I'm giving the Z-5 PRO/#16 combo a shot. It's traditionally been either a few coats of #16, Zaino Z-5 PRO, or some other synthetic sealant.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

havent cleaned either car in about 4 weeks andboth are still beading through all the dirt. The Megs #16 is doing good stuff on the Audi, as expected, and the mystery stuff on the Saab has been on 3 months and looks just like day 1


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

My fisrt ever real LSP is Dodo juice Purple haze which is on top of AG SRP and EGP


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

same as last years which is a cleaned back base using lime prime then a couple of coats of SN for complete coverage and then once a week a mild wash with a top up of zaino z8.

i prefer z8 over redmist during the much colder temps cos i feel z8 behaves slightly better,but when it warms up again (if it ever does lol)ill go back to redmist.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

On the punto - it's just been machine'd so Zymol Cleaner Wax via hand, Heritage Wax via the Rotary on a finishing pad, and 2 layers of Meg's #16 on top.

Overkill it may seem, but it looks bloody amazing.

The scenic and Pajero will probably just recieve whatever i order this week.


----------

